
Aspiring entrepreneur here, built programmatic breadboards, need advice - ysteiner
I have built a device that augments the common breadboard to replace peripheral components with programmatic internal components. But I need advice as to navigating the running of a business. I have recently won a pitching contest and been accepted into the Interview stage of an accelerator program. I am quite overwhelmed, considering my lack of experience.
======
ysteiner
Here is the project:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/metaboard/](https://www.reddit.com/r/metaboard/)

